# Wha do u think about this



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Im order a preditor hood, going to be ordering a Full Extreme Body kit. What i wanna kno, how do u think these fenders will match?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2489773105&category=6755

i need fenders asap


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't mind 'em. The vents definately need to be cut out more, and it needs mesh bad. But it's angular and aggressive enough to mesh with the Extreme kit and Predator hood.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like em alright
syndicate made some also...dunno if you wanna check those out


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah you would need to cut out the holes to match. The existing ones suck


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

damn, those are the first aftermarket fenders that i actually like.....theyre not crazy out of hand like others ive seen, theyre subtle and yet still look good.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

yes i all the way with u...i liked the z3 but got played the fuck out real fast. i can get the vents opened more...hey got a picture of those fenders u were talking about? if u can post it id app. it


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i like those not bad.. i still really like the X-1 Fenders alot better that are made for the b15 though.

but mike fenders will no longer be made for he told me he considering selling his molds and stuff


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

it might not look exactly how it is depicted in that specific photo, that car in the picture is not a b14, nor is it a nissan for that matter..so product specs may vary


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

EDIT - upon closer inspection, statement retracted.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

A little to ricey for me but still nice looking


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

samo said:


> EDIT - upon closer inspection, statement retracted.


What do u mean?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

AJ and I had a discussion on whether or not the car in the photos was actually a B14. I was wrong.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ah got ya..yea he told me its a accord..i had a feelin it was a honduh...everything on ebay is a honduh


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Not when they steal my photos...

Nonetheless, the Accord pictured is very close in bodystyle to a Sentra, so that should give you a very good indication of what they're going to look like.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

samo said:


> Not when they steal my photos...
> 
> Nonetheless, the Accord pictured is very close in bodystyle to a Sentra, so that should give you a very good indication of what they're going to look like.


 what photo did they take..dont really understand what u r talking to say


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's a long story, and it doesn't relate at all to this auction in particular. Nonetheless, certain of my photos have been stolen and used on Ebay in the past, hence the sticky at the top of this forum. The photo used in this auction is stolen as well, but at least it wasn't taken from me.

The fenders look good - that's all that matters.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

they sure do lol :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I liked my SLR fenders. Too bad they got destroyed


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I liked my SLR fenders. Too bad they got destroyed


what did they look like? got a pic?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> what did they look like? got a pic?



Would you like him to post a pic of before the accident or after?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

SlowestRice said:


> Would you like him to post a pic of before the accident or after?


before


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

before accident:

















after accident:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> before accident:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice, they got somthing like that on ebay..i really like that front bumper..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the_anti_rice said:


> rice, spend your $$$ on performance....




let me guess, u own an automatic car, with a ghetto setup air filter, a nokya muffler with led's and a 4" tach to monitor the RPMs on your "performance beast"?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> let me guess, u own an automatic car, with a ghetto setup air filter, a nokya muffler with led's and a 4" tach to monitor the RPMs on your "performance beast"?


where'd that come from?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> where'd that come from?


ok i wasnt the only 1 thinking that also


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> ok i wasnt the only 1 thinking that also




Nope me too.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what do u guys mean where it came from?....oh well i was mad at the moment and he said the above cosmetics were rice and to use the money for performance. what he doesnt understand is that some of us have the performance already and are just looking to enhance the visual aspect of the vehicle.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Maybe I didn't look hard enough, but it looks to me as if you quoted someone out of a different thread.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Maybe I didn't look hard enough, but it looks to me as if you quoted someone out of a different thread.


might of


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Im thinking about ordering a set..i wanna but dont wanna.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

go for it, if ya got the money and wana spend it on cosmetic stuff id say those fenders look the best out of all the after market fenders iv seen but im still not a huge fan. i like it to be a tad more subtle. and to anti rice about his "rice spend your money on per." if you think about it it is in a way performance because their fiberglass and far lighter, and this is the cosmetic section :thumbup: but back to the subject if you do get them please paint them before you ride around with them on the car


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> go for it, if ya got the money and wana spend it on cosmetic stuff id say those fenders look the best out of all the after market fenders iv seen but im still not a huge fan. i like it to be a tad more subtle. and to anti rice about his "rice spend your money on per." if you think about it it is in a way performance because their fiberglass and far lighter, and this is the cosmetic section :thumbup: but back to the subject if you do get them please paint them before you ride around with them on the car


At this point I dont care on how it looks. Its been down way to long. Plus winter here in NY are killa would just be a waste. Id rather get it all done at once


----------

